
Ask HN: Small Offices Transitioning to Working from Home - goose847
Hi all,
I’m sure you guys are getting a little COVID-19 fatigue as I am. However, I would like to ask for tips on minimizing disruption while transitioning to most people working from home. Any advice on an organization level or even a personal level would be appreciated! Stay safe out there!
======
farhadf246
Hi everyone, I just like you goose847 and I've also been working at home since
the corona virus was found and it ruined everything. To make it easier to work
at home, I do these things:

-I made my room look like an office, and I threw away the distractions, you know, like ps4 :) or something like that.

-When I'm working I try to stay away from any news and just focus on my work.

-At home, try not to get into discussions that you know are long; these days talking about Corona virus can be one of those dangerous and endless debates.

-Schedule a time for your work, for example start at 8am and finish at 5pm

And for the last tip: When you work remotely you need to work harder and stay
in touch with your manager and explain what you have done. This is because
when your manager does not see you, he constantly thinks that you are not
working, so you should try to build trust between you and your manager.

I hope this situation ends soon. be safe

